# Wax vs. foil for bottling?



## Gekko4321 (Jul 6, 2011)

I love the look of melted wax on certain wine bottle tops, but I have read that the wax 'seals' the top and that one needs some oxygen to pass through the cork to allow the wine to micro oxygenate and age properly. Is wax a bad way to go to properly age your wine? If so, does bulk aging help? Does foil allow micro oxygenation to occur while waxes do not? Thanks!


----------



## rrussell (Jul 6, 2011)

Not sure about the air part, but I have had a few bottles with wax on them and it was impossible to get off so I threw them out, although I did not try to melt it off.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 6, 2011)

You threw them out?! Drop down and start pushing Washington away from you, Boy, and stop when you get to 50!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 6, 2011)

The foil caps have little tiny holes on top of them.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 6, 2011)

Th e PVC capsules are really just for looks but they do help hold back a cork that is ready to blow making that a good or bad thing as instead the bottle could break. Ive had a few bottles that the capsules saved my cellar on. The wax will prevent further aging so bulk age it well before doing so but on the other hand the wax will help if you have not the greatest cellaring conditions such s temp swings and or mold as it will prevent premature aging and moldy corks. Pros and cons to everything out there. You just have o pick the poison that best suites you.


----------



## Gekko4321 (Jul 6, 2011)

So if one wants to use wax, it will prevent proper aging? Seems like an impossible trade off. What do wax fans do? I see it sold as often as capsules. Do they add it after a year or two in the bottle? Would poking holes in the top of the wax equate to the same as capsule breathability? Any advice welcome.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 6, 2011)

Most of us bulk age our wine for a year or 2 and then bottle them and at that point sealing them in wax would be great!


----------



## Gekko4321 (Jul 7, 2011)

Solid advice (per usual) Wade. Thanks. I will do the same.


----------



## Gekko4321 (Jul 7, 2011)

Actually, quick follow up. I had planned on bulk aging for 6 months then bottling. Since my wine may need 1-2 years to fully age, can I cork and apply no foil or wax until that time is met, at which I would wax the top? I would be leaving the top naked during the additional 6-18 months.


----------



## vcasey (Jul 7, 2011)

Gekko4321 said:


> Actually, quick follow up. I had planned on bulk aging for 6 months then bottling. Since my wine may need 1-2 years to fully age, can I cork and apply no foil or wax until that time is met, at which I would wax the top? I would be leaving the top naked during the additional 6-18 months.



The only time I add capsules is when I am giving away wine and that usually happens the day I am giving it away. So I don't think leaving the top naked is a problem and Al sells his that way or at least he did......


----------



## Wade E (Jul 7, 2011)

Yep, you can wax them in the future, The foils are merely eye candy but I use hem for that plus in helping me identify different wines in my ever growing and changing wine cellar.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 7, 2011)

Wade said:


> Yep, you can wax them in the future, The foils are merely eye candy but I use hem for that plus in helping me identify different wines in my ever growing and changing wine cellar.



????Capsules might be eye candy to you Wade but Damn a nice wax job is eye candy to me!


----------



## Gekko4321 (Jul 7, 2011)

If I understand this correctly then, does waxing the top after 2 years then give the bottle the ability to stay constant for many years over foil? Will it maintain its drinkability longer?


----------

